# Chicago Gave Us Kanye, Rkelly And Now Zombie Raccoons



## Crackers Phinn (May 15, 2019)

Reported on MSN, ABC News, Chicago Tribune, USA Today - I do not post onion stories....anymore.   This is beyond the scope of my nature thread. 
*Chicagoland residents warned of ‘zombie raccoons’ that walk on two legs and kill*

“Zombie raccoons” that clumsily walk on two legs and show their teeth are staggering around suburban Chicago and authorities are warning locals to hide their pets.


A spike in raccoons testing positive for distemper in Riverside, Ill., is to blame for the bizarre sightings of contaminated animals that the disease causes to appear “zombie-like," according to WGN news.

While zombie raccoons don’t eat brains, distemper is highly contagious.

"If you’re feeding wild life and that raccoon ate out of your bowl of cat food for your stray cats and your puppy goes over, the saliva can also be contagious,” west Chicago veterinarian Dr. Christa Baumgartner told WGN.
Airborne transmission of distemper, which is also carried by wolves and skunks, most commonly affects dogs, according to the American Veterinary Medical Association. The AMA reports that “Distemper is often fatal, and dogs that survive usually have permanent, irreparable nervous system damage.”

Symptoms of the illness include watery eyes, sneezing, lethargy and seizures. It cannot be contracted by humans.

Riverside police chief Tom Weitzel told the Chicago Tribune that anyone who encounters a “zombie” raccoon should call the cops to deal with it.

“It seems every year around this time we get a rise in calls about raccoons acting oddly and we respond to calls about raccoons that may be a danger to the public," he told the paper. "Our policy allows us to put down animals that are suffering or pose a threat to public safety.”


----------



## Everything Zen (May 16, 2019)

Technically we gave you John Wayne Gacy too- You’re welcome


----------



## Shula (May 17, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Technically we gave you John Wayne Gacy too- You’re welcome



I was about to come in here and post up for our city then I remembered Chicago really is trash in a lot of ways, lol.

I remember being a kid and super rats being a thing. I kid y'all not, my aunt lived on the 11th floor of her building and we could actually see the rats really well from that distance. They looked like the size of cats from that height so up close was probably bonkers huge. I had no idea that raccoons even lived in Chicago but I'm from the hood so they probably knew better.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 17, 2019)

You would think we would get some cool points for Barack and Michelle...


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 17, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> Technically we gave you John Wayne Gacy too- You’re welcome


I stopped  with Chicago when I found out y'all  mixed cheese popcorn with caramel corn.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 17, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> You would think we would get some cool points for Barack and Michelle...


You get half a cool point. Barack from Seattle.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 17, 2019)

O





Crackers Phinn said:


> I stopped  with Chicago when I found out y'all  mixed cheese popcorn with caramel corn.



I can’t eat popcorn. If I get a kernel stuck between my teeth I take on the personality of a mad Targaryen


----------



## Everything Zen (May 17, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> You get half a cool point. Barack from Seattle.



For one year- how does Seattle get even more claim than Hawaii?


----------



## kblc06 (May 19, 2019)

FIRST OF ALL, You will not come in THIS house disrespecting the handcrafted by God popcorn known as Chicago Mix. I shall not allow it! I shan't 



Crackers Phinn said:


> I stopped  with Chicago when I found out y'all  mixed cheese popcorn with caramel corn.


----------



## Chicoro (May 19, 2019)

I can't believe no one has a video of one those zombie raccoons. Raccoon paws are the cutest things - EVER!!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 19, 2019)

kblc06 said:


> FIRST OF ALL, You will not come in THIS house disrespecting the handcrafted by God popcorn known as Chicago Mix. I shall not allow it! I shan't


You sound just like my friend when we go to Popcornopolis.   



Chicoro said:


> I can't believe no one has a video of one those zombie raccoons. *Raccoon paws are the cutest things* - EVER!!!


You are so weird! Thank the old gods and the new that you have pretty hair and a snatched waist.  There would be no hope otherwise!


----------



## Chicoro (May 19, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> You sound just like my friend when we go to Popcornopolis.
> 
> 
> You are so weird! Thank the old gods and the new that you have pretty hair and a snatched waist.  *There would be no hope otherwise*!







Not even pretty hair and a snatched waist can help me...

Let the bringing  out of the cute paws commence! 




​


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 20, 2019)

kblc06 said:


> FIRST OF ALL, You will not come in THIS house disrespecting the handcrafted by God popcorn known as Chicago Mix. I shall not allow it! I shan't


Sounds delish. I usually get fresh caramel on one side and cheese on the other side but they sometimes mix and are yum. I can't eat much now because they are hard on Crohn's  disease strictures but when I get some and chew multiple times (and eat a limited amount) like an old lady to break it down, it is enjoyable.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 20, 2019)

Chicoro said:


> Not even pretty hair and a snatched waist can help me...
> 
> Let the bringing  out of the cute paws commence!
> 
> ...


But in Chicago they aren't just cute paws...they're  distemper paws (all dripping with saliva drool from their rabid mouths which infects)  which can cause nerve damage  .

WAKE UP WOMAN!!!!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (May 20, 2019)

It’s a raccoon that terrorizes me on my block. One time he was hiding under my car, one time he was just walking down the sidewalk and when my heart almost exploded he was hiding in the dumpster


----------



## Shula (May 20, 2019)

CarefreeinChicago said:


> It’s a raccoon that terrorizes me on my block. One time he was hiding under my car, one time he was just walking down the sidewalk and when my heart almost exploded he was hiding in the dumpster



I remember this story and was terrified for you and forgot it was Chicago. 



luckiestdestiny said:


> Sounds delish. I usually get fresh caramel on one side and cheese on the other side but they sometimes mix and are yum. I can't eat much now because they are hard on Crohn's  disease strictures but when I get some and chew multiple times (and eat a limited amount) like an old lady to break it down, it is enjoyable.



It is delish! My nephew gifted me with tons of it a couple of years ago. Crackers probably eats wretched snacks like saltines, dry triscuits, and cheeze it crackers. Gots to be to hate on that popcorn flavors that compliments each other so well. I'm going to hide in another part of the board in case she comes for me. Chicago post up in effect, lol.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 20, 2019)

Shula said:


> It is delish! My nephew gifted me with tons of it a couple of years ago. Crackers probably eats wretched snacks like saltines, dry triscuits, and cheeze it crackers. Gots to be to hate on that popcorn flavors that compliments each other so well. I'm going to hide in another part of the board in case she comes for me. Chicago post up in effect, lol.


How dare you! I dine on only the finest of unhealthy snacks.  Some flavor of Triscuits are quite lovely thank you very much.


----------



## Shula (May 20, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> How dare you! I dine on only the finest of unhealthy snacks.  Some flavor of Triscuits are quite lovely thank you very much.



Crackers only fools with the finest of crackers.


----------



## Cheleigh (May 20, 2019)

Chicago also gave us the Chicago-style hot dog. Which I thought was total malarkey. Until I had one. ((mind blown))


----------



## Chicoro (May 20, 2019)

luckiestdestiny said:


> But in Chicago they aren't just cute paws...they're  distemper paws (all dripping with saliva drool from heir rabbit mouths which infects)  which can cause nerve damage  .
> 
> WAKE UP WOMAN!!!!



Peoples, peoples, I'm talking in general. 

I'm not talking about the Chicago Killa 'Coons. That's a nice visual you have there: 'distemper paws with saliva drool.' Sounds like something definitely out of a zombie movie.


----------



## metro_qt (May 20, 2019)

kblc06 said:


> FIRST OF ALL, You will not come in THIS house disrespecting the handcrafted by God popcorn known as Chicago Mix. I shall not allow it! I shan't


I just want to say that as a Canadian who was introduced to Chicago mix popcorn....bless you all...it's delicious....

It's also the popcorn that will make me sick to my stomach if overeat it...I think y'all put crack in it, because its hard to stop once you start...

Let me not talk about what other foods will make you sick in chicago if you eat too much because you can't stop...pssst ....giordano's....I'm talking to You....


----------



## Shula (May 21, 2019)

Does anybody remember those fried pork chop sandwiches in Jew Town? I hope that's not a slur now but there was a place I vaguely remember being called Jew town or was it joo town? I never saw it spelled out, just said. Those sandwiches were FIRE. I can't even remember how they were served, just that they were delicious. With mustard, I think.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 21, 2019)

Shula said:


> Does anybody remember those *fried pork chop sandwiches in Jew Town*? I hope that's not a slur now but there was a place I vaguely remember being called Jew town or was it joo town? I never saw it spelled out, just said. Those sandwiches were FIRE. I can't even remember how they were served, just that they were delicious. With mustard, I think.





Those two things aren't usually found in the same place.


----------



## ebonysweetie (May 21, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Those two things aren't usually found in the same place.


----------



## Shula (May 22, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Those two things aren't usually found in the same place.




Sis, I'm promise I'm not trying to be offensive and I legit didn't think about it before your post but it is a thing. And I hope you know your response had me hollering cause it didn't occur to me, but it should've. My first response got eaten by the site which is good because I was like I know I didn't imagine these sandwiches and the name of the place we got them. Thank the God of Abraham for the Internet cause I googled and it came up. Lots of results came up and here is somebody who can "testify" for me, lol. If I have offended you in anyway, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 22, 2019)

I think she was referring to pork AND Jews 

I mean we got Chinatown
Koreatown
Little India
French District 
Greektown
There was once a town of that name. Maybe it should just be called Skokie?


----------



## meka72 (May 22, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I stopped  with Chicago when I found out y'all  mixed cheese popcorn with caramel corn.


This may be the most ludicrous thing that you’ve said in my years here. Lol. That’s the best popcorn. I used to keep a stash on my headboard in a country crock bowl.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 22, 2019)

meka72 said:


> This may be the most ludicrous thing that you’ve said in my years here. Lol. That’s the best popcorn. I used to keep a stash on my headboard in a country crock bowl.


I gotta mess with Chicago people somehow.   I've even got my custom bag of Chicago 50/50 at Popcornopolis except it was more like Chicago 90/10 cuz caramel corn is at the bottom of my
fav list.


Shula said:


> Sis, I'm promise I'm not trying to be offensive and I legit didn't think about it before your post but it is a thing. And I hope you know your response had me hollering cause it didn't occur to me, but it should've. My first response got eaten by the site which is good because I was like I know I didn't imagine these sandwiches and the name of the place we got them. Thank the God of Abraham for the Internet cause I googled and it came up. Lots of results came up and here is somebody who can "testify" for me, lol. If I have offended you in anyway, I'm so sorry.


All she seasoned them pork chops with was salt and pepper.     I can't remember the last time I had a porkchop but I know there was at least some garlic involved.


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 22, 2019)

Shula said:


> Sis, I'm promise I'm not trying to be offensive and I legit didn't think about it before your post but it is a thing. And I hope you know your response had me hollering cause it didn't occur to me, but it should've. My first response got eaten by the site which is good because I was like I know I didn't imagine these sandwiches and the name of the place we got them. Thank the God of Abraham for the Internet cause I googled and it came up. Lots of results came up and here is somebody who can "testify" for me, lol. If I have offended you in anyway, I'm so sorry.



Lol, Jew Town was a place forever but now it's just the Maxwell Street district. I do think it was because of the name but if you ask any real native Chicagoan where to get a Jew Town polish or pork chop, they'll know where to direct you. I'm not exactly sure what kind of magic blessings are in the Jim's grill, but all food that comes off of it is delicious. I'm happy you enjoyed your pork chop sandwich. Now I might have to get one after work tomorrow. 


And for the record, Riverside is NOT Chicago. It's a like 15 minutes away. For real for real. Those raccoons would have to approach the west side to be considered to be in Chicago and nobody wants to do that.


----------



## meka72 (May 22, 2019)

Thanks for reminding me where it was. I knew it was called something else now and that it was west of Greektown. I remember moving to Chicago just before/as Maxwell Street was becoming gentrified. 



B_Phlyy said:


> Lol, Jew Town was a place forever but now it's just the Maxwell Street district. I do think it was because of the name but if you ask any real native Chicagoan where to get a Jew Town polish or pork chop, they'll know where to direct you. I'm not exactly sure what kind of magic blessings are in the Jim's grill, but all food that comes off of it is delicious. I'm happy you enjoyed your pork chop sandwich. Now I might have to get one after work tomorrow.
> 
> 
> And for the record, Riverside is NOT Chicago. It's a like 15 minutes away. For real for real. Those raccoons would have to approach the west side to be considered to be in Chicago and nobody wants to do that.


----------



## Shula (May 23, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I think she was referring to pork AND Jews
> 
> I mean we got Chinatown
> Koreatown
> ...



Legit did not know we had these. Do they have cultural foods? Every time we go to Chicago, my oldest makes a list of restaurants to hit up and we tell family don't worry about cooking dinner for us because we'll be out. I think we hit the whole list last trip. Bout time for a new list.




Cheleigh said:


> Chicago also gave us the Chicago-style hot dog. Which I thought was total malarkey. Until I had one. ((mind blown))


hh

Hot dogs so fire, man. My kids will drive 3 hours away to really nice beaches, then take in alternative route home up through Tampa just to hit up Portillo's. Their friends were like we doing all this for a hotdog? Now they do it every time and have already been to the beach once this year to do it.



meka72 said:


> This may be the most ludicrous thing that you’ve said in my years here. Lol. That’s the best popcorn. I used to keep a stash on my headboard in a country crock bowl.



Yep, first time I ever side eyed once of her posts, lol. 

This thang won't let me quote anymore for some reason but @Crackers Phinn  I was shocked at the seasoning too. The onions must be from Wakanda cause it really doesn't taste like an every day pork chop. As @B_Phlyy said maybe it's Jim's grill. These sandwiches were amazing and let me know if they are still any good when you get it after work. I don't eat meat a lot now but would make an exception if they still taste awesome on my next trip just for the memories.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 23, 2019)

@Shula yeah girl Little India is basically Devon Ave. I’ve been getting my eyebrows threaded at Deeba’s since undergrad- still only 5 bucks.  

The French Market is on North Clinton Ave. between Washington and Randolph. I have yet to venture over that way. 
https://frenchmarketchicago.com/

I’m sure someone knows exactly where Little Italy is but for now there’s always Eataly. 

https://www.eataly.com/us_en/fresh


----------



## Shula (May 23, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> @Shula yeah girl Little India is basically Devon Ave. I’ve been getting my eyebrows threaded at Deeba’s since undergrad- still only 5 bucks.
> 
> The French Market is on North Clinton Ave. between Washington and Randolph. I have yet to venture over that way.
> https://frenchmarketchicago.com/
> ...



Thanks, sis! Now we can map out what to eat next trip up. I can google for little Italy or I'm sure a family member can get us there.  I'm hoping to spend the summer there if u can get some things wrapped up here. Chicago is amazing in the summer time.


----------



## Everything Zen (May 23, 2019)

^^^ Let me know! I’d love to come out or host you for an evening of ratchetedry


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (May 23, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I stopped  with Chicago when I found out y'all  mixed cheese popcorn with caramel corn.



This and that fish and spaghetti nonsense.


----------



## Shula (May 24, 2019)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> This and that fish and spaghetti nonsense.



Oh you want some of this smoke too, huh? All I can say is growing up, it seemed natural. I got dragged here in the south cause black folks were like, "You ate what together?!". I don't even mention it no more and can't imagine eating it now like chitlins and hog maws. The crazy thing is my mom was a legendary southern cook. I have YET to meet anybody here who can give my mother a run for the money in the kitchen. I've met 1 lady who could probably come really close but for the most part, the food here is trash. I blame it on most folks being transplants and the real southerners I meet rarely eat like that. I really don't either tho. It's funny, none of my ethnic friends eat their traditional foods. We are all health nuts for the most part. A tiny few exceptions here and there.


----------



## Shula (May 24, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ Let me know! I’d love to come out or host you for an evening of ratchetedry



And you know this! Bet!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (May 24, 2019)

Shula said:


> Oh you want some of this smoke too, huh? All I can say is growing up, it seemed natural. I got dragged here in the south cause black folks were like, "You ate what together?!". I don't even mention it no more and can't imagine eating it now like chitlins and hog maws. The crazy thing is my mom was a legendary southern cook. I have YET to meet anybody here who can give my mother a run for the money in the kitchen. I've met 1 lady who could probably come really close but for the most part, the food here is trash. I blame it on most folks being transplants and the real southerners I meet rarely eat like that. I really don't either tho. It's funny, none of my ethnic friends eat their traditional foods. We are all health nuts for the most part. A tiny few exceptions here and there.



That mess is not natural. It’s a pregnancy craving.  Chicago and Memphis are the only places I’ve seen people eat that combination.


----------



## meka72 (May 24, 2019)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> That mess is not natural. It’s a pregnancy craving.  Chicago and Memphis are the only places I’ve seen people eat that combination.


I think it’s a thing in northern Ohio. My ex is from Lorain Ohio and he ate fish and spaghetti growing up. He swears it is a great meal but imma take his word for it.


----------



## demlew (May 25, 2019)

kblc06 said:


> FIRST OF ALL, You will not come in THIS house disrespecting the handcrafted by God popcorn known as Chicago Mix. I shall not allow it! I shan't



Garrett's has a BOGO special on their classic tins through Monday.


----------

